# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  Μοντέλα 2020

## fourtounakis

Καλησπερα σε όλους. Έχω ολοκληρώσει κάποια μοντέλα, αντίγραφα των οποίων,λόγω της κατάστασης, πουλάω έναντι 20 ευρώ. Τα πλοία έχουν κινούμενο καταπέλτη , κινούμενα ραντάρ , καπνούς και δεν έχουν*φωτα & γέφυρα.*αποτελούν 99% πιστά αντίγραφα , κατάλληλα*για το Vehicle Simulator. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου στείλει pm και να τα πουμε περαιτέρω. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.
-μπορω και να αναλάβω κάποιο μοντέλο που επιθυμείτε έναντι 100 ευρώ.*

----------

